# Portable Table



## illini40 (Aug 20, 2018)

What types of portable tables / surfaces does anyone use when smoking or grilling?

I'm envisioning some that goes up and down easily, maybe is taller than table height, and just gives some more surface to use when doing a cook for maybe prep, keep supplies out, etc.


----------



## Smoke23 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mine stays up all the time. It’s just a patio bar table so it sits up a little higher than a regular table.


----------



## Lookn4u (Aug 20, 2018)

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/work-table-with-stainless-steel-top-49/145625.ip?xid=plp_product_1_1
_I use this, works great, cleans up easy and holds everything I need. 

_


----------



## motocrash (Aug 20, 2018)

I don't do much prep outside but I use one of these to set the meat du jour on.It's a simple wooden tv tray,it can also be set up or broken down one handed.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 21, 2018)

A plastic table with adjustable legs,think its a 5' but have a few different 1's,it folds up for storage,not bad $ and easy to clean


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 21, 2018)

I plan on getting this. Slightly shorter than the end shelves on my grill, but looks handy


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 21, 2018)

Lifetime Tables from Sam's Club or order on line through Walmart have adjustable legs a durable plastic top and folds flat 5" long. However you can't put hot pans on it.

Warren


----------



## E's Smokin (Aug 23, 2018)

I repurposed a couple of wood shipping pallets, I thinking about adding a thick plastic panel but it should last a long time & I had the 2 x 4's laying around so it only cost me the time to put. It together


----------



## bertjo44 (Aug 26, 2018)

I bought this for tailgating. Got it from Sam's Club.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 27, 2018)

I have 1 of the plastic tables that has a metal frame to set hot grills or what ever you need to keep from melting the table.then I have a fish cleaning table that see's more work during deer season than fish lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a number of plastic topped folding tables, very handy for everything from cleaning fish to picnic tables. The 30"x72" are indispensable for parties.

The fish cleaning tables I mentioned earlier are really nice too.
Those plastic tops double as cutting boards, have a sink molded in and ya just hook up your water hose.

They all clean up easily and last forever if you take care of them.


----------

